# I need help ID again!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

What is this pleco???

I just got it from the shop

please ID

thanks


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

No idea, but I like it. Which shop?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Very pretty bigfishy


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> No idea, but I like it. Which shop?


Lucky's

It just happen this afternoon

This pleco is with 2 - $158 pink sideneck turtle

I asked Simon, and he said he doesn't know, so he phoned Jimmy and Jimmy said $10...

then the lady in the shop said it must be a mislable price and eager to sell it, but I still got it for $10

 (Simon, Jimmy - they are the owner of the store)



Ciddian said:


> Very pretty bigfishy


thanks

--------

AND it looks like a L-129 to me

$10.. still cheap ^^ approx 3"


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Lucky Dawg!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's not a L129, or any peckolita or hypansictrus for that matter. Better pics would make ID easier, but it seems to be some kind of ancistrus (bushynose).


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Might be L-052

How big are the sidenecks I need a few more


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Might be L-052
> 
> How big are the sidenecks I need a few more


The smallest one is the size of a baby RES

and the other one is twice the size of the smallest one



other forum ID it as L-168, possible? ^^


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> The smallest one is the size of a baby RES
> 
> and the other one is twice the size of the smallest one
> 
> ...


L-052 and L-168 are almost the same. I think different collection point and colour/patern. I dont think it is L-168 because they are not what has been coming in L-052 is what is on all teh lists.

$158 for tooney sized pink necks WoW they should be like $99/120. I thought maybe Jim brought in some young adults. Do they still have the really small ones or are those the same 2 that have been there for over 7 months?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Jackson said:


> L-052 and L-168 are almost the same. I think different collection point and colour/patern. I dont think it is L-168 because they are not what has been coming in L-052 is what is on all teh lists.
> 
> $158 for tooney sized pink necks WoW they should be like $99/120. I thought maybe Jim brought in some young adults. Do they still have the really small ones or are those the same 2 that have been there for over 7 months?


I am almost certain its a L-168 now, because it changes color. At the shop its black with white stripe (white gravel), when it got home, it just change into dull greyish

I think those two are pretty new, (one of them looks like the skin is peeling) because I haven't seen them in the fish tank last week (next to the goldfish section)

$158 is just a listed price, "WE" are VIP customer, the price can be easily jacked down


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> I am almost certain its a L-168 now, because it changes color. At the shop its black with white stripe (white gravel), when it got home, it just change into dull greyish


that colour change could be explained just the fact that it was in the shop and then in your home. You will have to wait until its settled down in your tank for some time before you can determine its true colour change abilities.

And I dont think the ability to change colour for a day time and night time look is a definitive differentiation between L52 and L168. Both have nice stripes in when matured.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Hitch said:


> that colour change could be explained just the fact that it was in the shop and then in your home. You will have to wait until its settled down in your tank for some time before you can determine its true colour change abilities.
> 
> And I dont think the ability to change colour for a day time and night time look is a definitive differentiation between L52 and L168. Both have nice stripes in when matured.


L-168 have clean cut pattern / stripes and the base color is a bit more to the orange if compare to L-052


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

true, but I dont think the one that you have has its matured colouration on it yet. It still looks like a young juvi. Or at least the pics are not doing it justice.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> true, but I dont think the one that you have has its matured colouration on it yet. It still looks like a young juvi. Or at least the pics are not doing it justice.


I still say L-052 all te way


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

It is a L52. L168 has much more clear cut pattern.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have quie a few plecs tha look just like that one!!!
they came from fry from my BN's ...........

they look exactly like that!!!!!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

blossom112 said:


> I have quie a few plecs tha look just like that one!!!
> they came from fry from my BN's ...........
> 
> they look exactly like that!!!!!


This one is not any type of ancistrus.


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

not bristlenose at all. It looks like L52. Check out the 2 photos I have on my stock list.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

im just saying I have plecs that look just like the one in that photo!
in fact I believe i gave alex some of them!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

blossom112 said:


> im just saying I have plecs that look just like the one in that photo!
> in fact I believe i gave alex some of them!


They are doing great in my dad's discus tank


----------

